# July Tobacco of the Month



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

Here it is folks, July's patriotic tobacco of the month! Crack that tin open and watch the fireworks! Let's see what you think of:

Dan Tobacco's Midnight Ride - Paul Revere's famous midnight ride is commemorated in this luxurious blend. Virginia grades from three of the finest growing regions are combined with Oriental tobacco, Cyprian Latakia, and a touch of Perique. A relaxing, cool, and medium bodied smoke perfect for quiet, reflective moments.


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

The Midnight Ride of Paul Revere, commemorated with an English blend?


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

Right? I like the irony.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I don't have time to fire any up until tomorrow morning, but here are the pictures from my tin...

View attachment 78578


View attachment 78579


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I had my first bowl of Midnight Ride this afternoon. The tobacco was a good consistency right out of the tin, perhaps even a little on the drier side. This is pretty tasty stuff! You can pick out the sweetness from the VAs, but it comes and goes giving more dimension to the other flavors. There is a pleasant spiciness that is not overwhelming, but much more prevalent than other parts of the blend. At one point the sweetness combined with the spice to create something like a plum profile that was quite good. It burns cool, stays lit, and manages to pack a lot of flavor into a mild-medium strength mixture. I would put this right up there with EMP for an all day mild English option.


----------

